# Hillbilly/Okie Movie Inspirations



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Hey, Everyone!

As I mentioned in another thread, I am leaning strongly toward a Hillybilly/*******/Okie theme for my haunt this year and I'm looking for horror movies within that theme that would be great inspiration for me and my crew.

I know of these:

1. Deliverance
2. Motel Hell
3. Deranged 
4. Ed Gein (2001)
5. Texas Chainsaw Massacre
6. House of 1000 Corpses

Can you suggest any others?


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

The Hills Have Eyes, Two thousand Maniacs, Just Before Dawn, Hunters Blood, Wrong Turn. That's all I got right now.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

There's a Troma movie called ******* Zombies.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

my personal favorite Xfiles episode.....the Peacock family.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Oh, man. I forgot all about ******* Zombies. Super low budget "B" movie, corny but funny.
The Peacock Family episode was called "Home". Great episode.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

BuriedAlive said:


> The Hills Have Eyes, Two thousand Maniacs, Just Before Dawn, Hunters Blood, Wrong Turn. That's all I got right now.


Thanks so much! Also, I have a friend who has all the Troma movies. I'll see if he has ******* Zombies and the others.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I haven't seen Wrong Turn 2 but I heard it is actually good dispite being direct to dvd


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

I've been searching around on the net for haunts that go with this sort of theme. I found one called Bloody Bayou. Not bad at all!

Bloody Bayou

They are no longer in effect from what I understand.

Do you know of any haunts with this theme so I steal....uh, I mean...be inspired by their ideas?


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

wrong turn 2 is a great one to use especially if you have a wooded area


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that bayou vid is kinda dark but it's cool 
I think that one guy traumatized his kid for life LOL

imagine a stalk a bout on that one big guy that scare some litle kid alright.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Dear Friend of Mine (Empress) what exactly is an "Okie"? This question from your #1 Hillbilly Fan from Tennessee!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

It's not a scary movie, but; *NEXT of KIND *is a good Hillbilly themed film I sent to my sister's husband in the UK (LOL) as a welcome to the family warning (LOL) that and a CD of the *Rocky top *in ten different musical themes (Bluegrass to Techno). Him and his family have been real nice to her after meeting me. (LOL).
there are those *PumpkinHead* movies too.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

ooh i love pumpkin head. I made the mistake of listening to my 8year old nephew who was staying the night with me. He says " My dad lets me watch scary movies all the time, he let me watch Candyman" Well i personally thought candy man was scary so i let him watch Pumpkin Head. BIG BIG mistake. He was scared to death SO scared that he came in my room and was scared so i tell him go ahead an sleep next to me on the floor. He wouldnt even get up and go to the bathroom so he wet his pants. He was too scared to even move. I still get given crap about it.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

O·kie (k)
n. _Offensive Slang _

In the 1930s, during the Dust Bowl era, large numbers of farmers fleeing ecological disaster and the Great Depression migrated from the Great Plains and Southwest regions to California. More of the migrants were from Oklahoma than any other state, and a total of approximately 15% of the Oklahoma population left for California.

Many prejudiced West Coast residents and some politically motivated writers used the term to denegrade these poor migrant workers and their families. The term was made famous nationwide by John Steinbeck's novel The Grapes of Wrath.

In the later half of the twentieth century, the pejorative meaning of the term "Okie" changed; former and present "Okies" began to apply the label to themselves with pride as a badge of honor and symbol of the Okie survivor attitude.

Will Rogers, an Okie immigrant to California himself, once remarked jokingly that the Okies arriving in California increased the intelligence of both states.

My father used to say "The Okies took California and never even fired a shot..."


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

turtle2778 said:


> ooh i love pumpkin head. I made the mistake of listening to my 8year old nephew who was staying the night with me. He says " My dad lets me watch scary movies all the time, he let me watch Candyman" Well i personally thought candy man was scary so i let him watch Pumpkin Head. BIG BIG mistake. He was scared to death SO scared that he came in my room and was scared so i tell him go ahead an sleep next to me on the floor. He wouldnt even get up and go to the bathroom so he wet his pants. He was too scared to even move. I still get given crap about it.


Oh, no! Your poor nephew! Shame on Auntie Turtle. LOL!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

PeeWeePinson said:


> Dear Friend of Mine (Empress) what exactly is an "Okie"? This question from your #1 Hillbilly Fan from Tennessee!


Honey, Okie is a term used for folk who either reside in or are native of Oklahoma.

My mom's an "Okie" (she's from Oklahoma)!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Being an "Okie" myself, I got the hook up on your theme:

All of your zombies should be driving pickup trucks and drinking beer from a can. When conversing with one another, rather than the marbled "braaaaaiiiiinnns" that you are accustomed to , the Okie zombies use words like " ya'll" and phrases like " do what?" , "over yonder" and my personal favorite:" fixin' too". Script example:

Okie zombie #1: Y'all gonna eat them brains?

Okie zombie #2: Do what?

Okie zombie #1 Them brains over yonder, ya'll gonna eat 'em?

Okie zombie #2: We're fixin too 

Okie zombie women should wear pants that are two sizes too small. But it's okay because a good okie zombie female is going to fit right back into those pants just as soon as she starts her diet on monday. 

Okie zombie males must have large protruding stomachs that they are not ashamed of. Most Okie zombie males use the gut as a badge of honor. The bigger the okie zombie gut, the better the okie zombie. 

Okie zombies are usually schooled in the fine art of football watching , pro rasslin' cheering, and hookin' the proper bait for fishin'. Okie zombies are proud of the fact they can both 'hoop' and 'holler'. Most of all, Okie zombies like to make fun of all the other zombies around the country that just don't get how good it is too be a zombie from Oklahoma.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Empress Nightshade said:


> Honey, Okie is a term used for folk who either reside in or are native of Oklahoma.
> 
> My mom's an "Okie" (she's from Oklahoma)!


Empress, your mom's an Okie, too? So was mine - from a little town called Bokoshe.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Slimy ROFLMAO!!!! I reckon you dun said that perty acrately. 

And being a native Okie myself, I can agree to just about all of that!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Few other flicks of inspiration:

Eaten Alive
The Devil's Rejects


----------

